# Soundstream ref4.920 Schematic



## Jody40 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello All,

Been awhile since I posted. Anybody know where I can get the Schematic to a Soundstream Ref4.920? Got no help from Soundstream!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

If the design is very similar to the original ref's then you can use on of those schematics.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't think they are the same as the old ones.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Jody40 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Been awhile since I posted. Anybody know where I can get the Schematic to a Soundstream Ref4.920? Got no help from Soundstream!



Nice to hear they're as helpful with the old(er) car audio, as they are with the home/pro audio.

/sarc off 

I tried to get help from them on some older (circa 1990's) home audio amps, hoping to _at least_ get schematics, and they just blew me off. I guess they must have circular-filed anything that wasn't current/recent. 

Classic example of a company that was purchased by another entity, simply to milk the brand name for all it's worth, before abandoning it (along with their customers).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I don't think they are the same as the old ones.


Are you sure, I haven't had a new one in front of me to compare...but by looking at the guts and its features I would say they are very identical.


Triple Darlington audio output stages, Hawkins bass control are features of both amplifiers.


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

are the ones youve seen good amps Tricky Ricky? Because i have a new one and the ref 1.1000 also...lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've heard they were and they weren't the same. I have a friend who is a hardcore SS fan from way back, and he doesn't like the new amps...says have had too many PS related problems. And SS themselves said they weren't releasing the amps years back because they weren't happy with the design just yet. But then again, they were fixing a lot of problems from the .0 and .2 range back when they were known as Smokestream amps because they let so much magic smoke out.

So I dunno.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it doesn't make sense that they would build the same amps, going from USA built to offshore.

I can guess that they tried to imitate the sink design, and they didn't change circuit topologies that much, but besides the "chassisink" or "capacitor array" catchphrases, the boards (if I had to guess) would be very different if not just to accommodate the newer components and add in some parts with the surface mount components.


I don't believe they are that close to the same amps, even down to the pre-amp sections.


----------



## Jody40 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the Information. I too am a hard core Soundstream Fan from back in the Old Day's. I have repaired my original SS500 and am very happy with it. Also have a Rubicon1000.2 from way back and have never had any problems with it pushing my T5-12 Sub at 4 Ohms and before that it was on my SPL 12's. My Ref4.920 has been going strong for 2 years and still has no problems I just wanted to get the Schematic just in case. I have a Ref705 I am working on at the moment for my Wife's Truck. I also have a Ref700,700sx and (Ref2.640 new model). The Ref4.920 is hooked up to my SST6.9 in the back of my truck and SST5.7 up front and I could not be happier.


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

i cant wait to get my new ss refs in my car, but this snow needs to go away soon!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

cajunner said:


> it doesn't make sense that they would build the same amps, going from USA built to offshore.
> 
> I can guess that they tried to imitate the sink design, and they didn't change circuit topologies that much, but besides the "chassisink" or "capacitor array" catchphrases, the boards (if I had to guess) would be very different if not just to accommodate the newer components and add in some parts with the surface mount components.
> 
> ...



Am going to compare an online pic of the new SS's with the pre amp board of the 700sx I have....They might have change the obsolete components, duhhh but am willing to bet a six pack that they are similar.


----------

